

Revitalizing a Detroit Neighborhood (with Zombies) - jwarzech
http://www.indiegogo.com/zworlddetroit

======
EvaPeron
Seeing this, I rather have the reaction Thomas Huxley had when reading the
theory of Natural Selection by Charles Darwin - "How utterly stupid of me not
to have thought of that myself!" :-) Brilliant, brilliant idea. Seriously. I
totally would go to such a theme park. Zombies in Detroit. Awesome!

